# Not That Hard 2018 by MN13



## MartinN13 (Apr 25, 2018)

After a year, I realised I have not posted anything about my online competitions...
So I make this comp with more events than CFB.
*

Events*: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 One-handed, 3x3x3 With Feet, Pyraminx, Skewb, Rubik's Clock, Square-1

*Points for each event:*
(The no. of contestants who can get at least 1 pt.)
(Contestants will get more points if they can get faster time than others)
All Events except 3x3x3 and Pyraminx (3 Contestants)
(1st gets 4 pt. 2nd gets 3 pt. 3rd gets 2 pt. Others get 1 pt.)
3x3x3 and Pyraminx (5 Contestants)

Season 1 Current Results (Top 3):
1st : Rcuber123
2nd : João Santos
3rd : JustinTimeCuber
*Notes: *

Please comment your times below this post.
The Top 3 for every event will get points for season 1.
The competition ends on 23:59:59 30th April 2018 (GMT+8)
Enjoy and Happy Cubing.

Scrambles :
2x2x2
1, R' U F U' R U' R' U R2
2, U' F U2 F R' F R2 F U2
3, R F' U2 F R' U' F2 U' R
4, R2 F R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
5, F U' R U' F U' F2 R F2

3x3x3
1, D F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B L R2 F2 D' R' F R2 D'
2, R U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 L U L2 R2 U' R' F U L'
3, U2 L2 D R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F' D' U2 B' D2 U2 R' F D' B'
4, D L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' F' R D' U2 F D F L B2 U2
5, R' D' R2 B U2 D F L U2 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 L B2 R' F

4x4x4
1, F2 L' B2 Fw2 L' U' B' D2 Rw2 B' Fw' F' L' B' F2 U Rw' Fw2 F B L2 B2 D' F' R' F L2 Uw2 Rw F' U' D2 Uw Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 L'
2, B' R' D B2 Uw2 L Uw2 B' L' Fw' B R' B' R U2 R2 L U D2 Uw' R Rw U F' Rw' U D' L2 U2 R' Rw B' D' F' B2 D2 F L' Fw2 B
3, L2 F2 B2 Fw L2 Fw D' R B' L2 Rw B' U' Fw' Uw' F' D Uw Fw R Rw L Fw Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' L Uw2 B D2 B2 Fw D B L2 F Uw2 Fw U
4, U F' B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw D Uw' R2 B' L B2 U F L D' Uw' R Fw2 B2 Uw' B L2 B' R' D F Fw2 Rw' R D B F2 Uw Rw2 R U F2
5, F R F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F2 L U' Rw Uw U2 F2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 D Rw2 R2 D' U2 B' F2 R D' B' U' B Rw F2 U2 L Uw' D' R2 U F2 U F2

3x3 OH
1, L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F U B' D' R F' L2 B R B
2, B' D' R U' R2 F D' F' L R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2
3, R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' L F' D2 B' L2 R' U L D R'
4, F2 D F U2 R D L2 D' F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F
5, U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B' D' L F R' B' F2 U B D'

3x3x3 feet

1, L2 F' B' R' U L U2 L' F U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F
2, L' R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L D L' B2 F L' B' R B'
3, R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D B' U R D2 U' B2 R' D L2
4, U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U F R B R2 D R2 D2 U' R' B'
5, B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B F' U' B2 R D' L2 U2 F

Pyraminx
1, U' B L U L B' R U L' r u'
2, R' U R U B L' U R' l b u
3, U' L B' R U' R' U B' l r u
4, B U' L R' B U' L' B' r' b' u
5, B U' R U' B L' U B' b' u'

Skewb
1, R L' R' B U' L B' U R L'
2, R' L' B' U B R' B L'
3, U' L' R B' L B U R
4, L' U L' B R' U R B'
5, U' R U B L' R B' L'
Clock
1, UR3- DR0+ DL4+ UL3- U3+ R0+ D2- L3+ ALL5- y2 U3- R0+ D1+ L0+ ALL1+ UR UL
2, UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL2- U6+ R2+ D2- L3+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D3- L3- ALL1+ UL
3, UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL4- U0+ R3- D2- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L1- ALL6+ UR DR DL
4, UR6+ DR4+ DL4+ UL5- U1- R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R0+ D5+ L4- ALL1+
5, UR2+ DR2+ DL2+ UL1- U4+ R5- D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U5- R6+ D2- L3- ALL6+ UR DL

Square 1
1, (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)
2, (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/
3, (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)
4, (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/
5, (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

Yay! Another competition I hope that I entered the times right, but if not please let me know

2x2: 2.72, 2.31, 3.02, 2.00, 2.42 = 2.49
3x3: 10.83, 10.20, 9.72, 8.46, 9.79 = 9.90
4x4: 46.92, 42.01, 43.36, 42.14, 44.99 = 43.50
3x3 OH: 20.00, 19.83, 15.53, 18.63, 16.82 = 18.43
Pyraminx: 4.10, 4,55, 3.09, 3.97, 4.12 = 4.06
Skewb: 4.15, 4.69, 4.79, 5.62, 3.40 = 4.54
Square 1: 19.44, 18.73, 18.36, 12.62, 17.96 = 18.35
Clock: 9.92, 9.54, 8.97, 8.71, 7.12 = 9.07

I will add 3x3 Feet to the list in a bit.


----------



## MCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

2x2: 4.69, 4.71, 4.24, 4.05, 5.68 = 4.55
3x3: 13.00, 16.14, 14.70, 16.38, 13.83 = 14.89
4x4: 50.84, 50.81, 48.42, 59.31, 52.68 = 51.44
3x3OH: 26.72, 35.58, 32.78, 37.30, 29.55 = 32.64
Pyraminx: 5.42, 5.82, 3.70, 7.59+, 4.38 = 5.21
Skewb: 5.19, 5.98, 5.38, 7.53, 7.65 = 6.30
Clock: 6.66, DNF, 9.50, 12.22, 9.94 = 10.55
Square-1: 25.50, 32.35, 20.19, 35.65, 35.47 = 31.11


----------



## MartinN13 (May 2, 2018)

There are only 2 cubers joining this comp before May. So the deadline for entering times is delayed ti 1st June 00:00 GMT+8


----------



## tnk351 (May 2, 2018)

2x2: (4.726), 8.163, (9.814) (one of the hardest scrambles), 6.519+, 6.320, ao5: 7.001
3x3: (11.900), 13.683, 15.585, (27.129) (messes up G perm), 13.020 ao5: 14.096
4x4: (1:34.213), 1:20.888, 1:33.298, (1:13.602), 1:30.993+ ao5: 1:28.393
This is only part 1, I will do more events once I get more time.
I will also do: oh, pyra, skewb, and squan.


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Oh: (52.236)(stupid r perm), 44.234, (40.649), 41.891, 46.569 ao5: 44.231
Pyraminx: (20.975), 20.633, (13.626), 19.948, 13.636, ao5: 18.072
No time to do squan and skewb yet.


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Skewb: 20.903, (16.649), (41.552) (parental distraction), 22.868, 20.444 ao5: 21.405
Finally, squan, my worst event
2:49.045, 4:14.114, (5:07.988), (1:32.310), 2:37.616 ao5: 3:13.592
If anyone is interested in my squan method, i use sctbm (my own method).


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 3, 2018)

2x2- 3.757
(6.398), (3.235), 4.313, 3.408, 3.55


----------

